# Australian Nationals 2013 (Canberra)



## TimMc (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all,

The Statesman Hotel has been booked for Saturday the 7th and Sunday the 8th of September 2013.

More details are available here:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/

This competition will be announced soon.

Tim.


----------



## greenblob1818 (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh yes! 

This'll be my first comp if I can sort things out with my parents as school will be on (not on comp days, just prior and after.) Can I register but pull out if need be? 

Thanks Tim for organizing this! 

Bring it on Faz! (but I'll probably lose to you...most defiantly)


----------



## YddEd (Jul 17, 2013)

greenblob1818 said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> This'll be my first comp if I can sort things out with my parents as school will be on (not on comp days, just prior and after.) Can I register but pull out if need be?
> 
> ...


Defiantly? Definitely? 



I hope I can come, better start practising more megaminx!


----------



## greenblob1818 (Jul 17, 2013)

greenblob1818 said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> This'll be my first comp if I can sort things out with my parents as school will be on (not on comp days, just prior and after.) Can I register but pull out if need be?
> 
> ...




Fixed!

Yeah, I really want to go. I think I have to get a plane to Sydney from Perth then go on a plane to Canberra after my footy match! There might be a direct flight to Canberra though.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 18, 2013)

greenblob1818 said:


> Fixed!
> 
> Yeah, I really want to go. I think I have to get a plane to Sydney from Perth then go on a plane to Canberra after my footy match! There might be a direct flight to Canberra though.



There's equipment to host a competition over at UWA... just need to organise it.

Tim.


----------



## darkerarceus (Jul 18, 2013)

This should be good


----------



## TimMc (Jul 22, 2013)

*Announced!*

It's official.

Tim.


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 22, 2013)

Is there a specific amount of events you need to do?

P.S come do one in Queensland one day!


----------



## ottozing (Jul 22, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Is there a specific amount of events you need to do?



Nope. You can only do 3x3 if you want to


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 22, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Nope. You can only do 3x3 if you want to



Or only do pyra if you really want to as well. I remember at my first comp, I only did 2x2 and pyra and was the only person not to do 3x3. :3


----------



## Nader Cube (Jul 27, 2013)

Woohoo get To go to another competition and now that its the nationals this will be awesome hope to see faz anyway thanks tim .


----------



## Logical101 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey, I'm an 11 year old too, but I live in Brisbane 
Though I'm only about a one minute cuber, so should I go, the contestant entry is only 10$ so I can afford it but should I go? Will I be enbaressed? And i do think I'm Gona get to the speed of 30s of so if I do go! So what do you guys think?


----------



## YddEd (Jul 28, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Hey, I'm an 11 year old too, but luckily I live in Canberra
> Though I'm only about a one minute cuber, so should I go, the contestant entry is only 10$ so I can afford it but should I go? Will I be enbaressed? And i do think I'm Gina get to the speed of 30s of so if I do go! So what do you guys think?


Yay another 11 year old 
Yeah you should go, I saw a sub 5 (minute) person at the first competition I went to (only one atm).


----------



## Logical101 (Jul 28, 2013)

Cool, sadly I'm only going to do the 3x3 cube 

Ydded will you be attending?


----------



## YddEd (Jul 28, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Ydded will you be attending?


Don't know yet. 50/50.


----------



## JasonK (Jul 29, 2013)

Thankfully I have a bit more money for flights this time, since taking the train up will mean missing two days of uni.

I'll try to make it :tu


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 29, 2013)

There is a 50% chance that I will be going. It's a little tough with year 12 at the moment
but I've checked my calendar and nothing is really on during 7th and 8th of September.


----------



## Logical101 (Jul 29, 2013)

its the weekend so i would think you could take the play during the night and stay only 1 day of the actual thing?


----------



## YddEd (Jul 29, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> its the weekend so i would think you could take the play during the night and stay only 1 day of the actual thing?


Actually it's if I have time or not. Adults *do* work


----------



## JasonK (Jul 29, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> its the weekend so i would think you could take the play during the night and stay only 1 day of the actual thing?



Was that directed at someone?


----------



## YddEd (Jul 29, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Was that directed at someone?


Probably me or rock1313. Maybe both of us.


----------



## Logical101 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah both,I do know that adults go to work, just not always on weekends, lol


----------



## YddEd (Jul 29, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Yeah both,I do know that adults go to work, just not always on weekends, lol


My parent works on Saturday


----------



## Logical101 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok? How old are you?


----------



## YddEd (Jul 29, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Ok? How old are you?


Just like you, 11.
Or maybe you're not 11...


----------



## Logical101 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh nice


----------



## JasonK (Jul 31, 2013)

Flights booked


----------



## Logical101 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice, then ill see you there, what puzzles are you entering?
I'm gong for 2x2 and 3x3


----------



## JasonK (Jul 31, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Nice, then ill see you there, what puzzles are you entering?
> I'm gong for 2x2 and 3x3



Everything except 7x7 (don't own one) and multi/bigBLD (haven't practised them in ages and can't really be bothered).


----------



## YddEd (Jul 31, 2013)

I think it's a 70% No and 30% Yes now :/


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 1, 2013)

On noo that sucks


----------



## Nader Cube (Aug 2, 2013)

wouldnt bee embarrasing all cubers are friendly and i probaly wont be the only 11 years old but i still have to pay for a place to stay in canberra and pay for the train from sydney


----------



## YddEd (Aug 2, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> wouldnt bee embarrasing all cubers are friendly and i probaly wont be the only 11 years old but i still have to pay for a place to stay in canberra and pay for the train from sydney


Waitwaitwait a train from Sydney?


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah I'm quite certain there is one yes


----------



## YddEd (Aug 2, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Yeah I'm quite certain there is one yes


Things change so quickly... I would most likely go, but those hotels are like $110+ :/


----------



## Dene (Aug 2, 2013)

Of course there's a train... Gee wizz, you kids live in one of the greatest countries in the world and you don't even realise the benefits that come with it...


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 2, 2013)

Lolol the hotel is a small price to pay
Feliks was atending last year he might attend his year


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Lolol the hotel is a small price to pay
> Feliks was atending last year he might attend his year



Sorry, I don't think I will. It's right before a week of practice exams/SACS (assessment stuff)


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 3, 2013)

lol


----------



## YddEd (Aug 3, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> lol


What events are you doing?


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 3, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Sorry, I don't think I will. It's right before a week of practice exams/SACS (assessment stuff)



What exams are you doing this year?


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 3, 2013)

YddEd said:


> What events are you doing?



3x3x3 and 2x2x2



YddEd said:


> aw yeah look what I can do



Lololol


----------



## YddEd (Aug 3, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> 3x3x3 and 2x2x2


Cool. I'm doing 2x2, 3x3, OH, 4x4, megaminx and pyraminx


Logical101 said:


> LOLOMGLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLHAHAHAHAHAHALOLOLOMGZOMGWTF


lol


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2013)

rock1313 said:


> What exams are you doing this year?



VCE (Like SACE/HSC)


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm probably looking to fly up Friday and return Sunday night, posted in the Melbourne thread but who's willing to share a room?


----------



## bran (Aug 4, 2013)

TimMc said:


> We'll probably have Melbourne Cube Day 2013 in Tarneit the weekend before or after the Melbourne Cup (horse racing) in early November.
> 
> Tim.



Woohoo Tarneit, that's where I live.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 4, 2013)

Which one out of these is megaminx? |2x2|3x3|oh|4x4|5x5|6x6|7x7|fm|bf|bf4|bf5|clk|minx(?)|sq1|pyr|mbf|


----------



## ottozing (Aug 4, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Which one out of these is megaminx? |2x2|3x3|oh|4x4|5x5|6x6|7x7|fm|bf|bf4|bf5|clk|*minx*(?)|sq1|pyr|mbf|



It can't really be anything other than this one


----------



## Dene (Aug 4, 2013)

"fm" is megaminx.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 4, 2013)

I can definitely come guys!  And "minx" is megaminx.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 5, 2013)

September 7th = Election Day


Anyone over 18 coming in from outside the ACT will have to vote early, either in person or by post. Make sure you go to aec.gov.au to find out how everything works.


----------



## toastman (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello everyone, TOASTMAN here,

I had 3 goals for this year:

1) Finish and sell my screenplay (Duck Duck KAPOW, Kung-Fu Cookery. Think Jackie Chan meets MasterChef). Have finished the 4th draft and have interested buyers.
2) Kiss a pretty girl. DONE. Alas I live in Sydney and she in Melbourne. But she's MINE. Some of you have met me, right? I'm about 6'2" in boots. SHE'S TALLER THAN ME! Total hottie. Geek goddess. Unix admin by day. Works walking distance to RMIT. I'm trying to get her 3x3x3 avg sub 60.
3) a BLD solve in competition.

Canberra is a right-royal pain to get to... but if I can get my shot at a BLD solve, then from here for the next 30 days I'm going to be practising the heck out of my M2 and memo.

But the bonus is the 7th is my birthday! And I'll be gettin' DRONK'^H^H^H^H^H^H (Eating pizza and lemonade) afterwards.

Assuming y'all know that 7th is the Federal election. Can Tim McMahon confirm that "It's ALL ON like KING KONG!"?


Alas I'm RUSTY, I used to be ~30secs. I'm barely 50 now, and have forgotten my E and F perms, and most of my OLLs. But who cares! CANBRA!

Fewest Moves Megaminx?


----------



## toastman (Aug 5, 2013)

Dene said:


> Of course there's a train... Gee wizz, you kids live in one of the greatest countries in the world and you don't even realise the benefits that come with it...



Crikey, Don't know if you've actually tried to catch a train from anywhere in Sydney to anywhere else and be on time for something at 9am. Suffice to say, it's probably easier to get a train from Auckland to Invercargill.


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol ya well Sydney sucks, you don't need to tell me any more about that  .

I'm pretty sure trains don't go through the ocean, so somehow I don't think there's one going from Auckland to Invercargill


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 6, 2013)

It seems possible that I'll be able to go.  But I would probably have to leave around 5 for the flight back, so that might mean missing a few finals. :/


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2013)

We'll be finishing early. It hasn't been decided yet, but I'd say we'll finish around 2 or 3.

EDIT: And before everyone goes purchasing flights, there _may _be a few seats available for carpooling if people are interested. This is still a work in progress so no guarantees.


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 6, 2013)

You can go on an Murray's bus for like 50$ of so, and on the bus you will have 3 hours to get extra sleep or practice for your events, but the busses start at 9 am so you will miss a fair bit of the event


----------



## Samster779 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks, that sounds awesome!

And, great news. I am pretty sure i have made enough money to go to Nationals!

-Sammy


----------



## Daryl (Aug 8, 2013)

Checking on the murrays website, the earliest bus is 6.00 am from Sydney. So you can arrive on time.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 8, 2013)

Daryl said:


> Checking on the murrays website, the earliest bus is 6.00 am from Sydney. So you can arrive on time.


I'm going there on the 6th so I don't somehow get late and miss 2x2 or something


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Sorry, I don't think I will. It's right before a week of practice exams/SACS (assessment stuff)



Ignore this, I'm so there. Can we have two rounds of 7x7 pls?


----------



## YddEd (Aug 9, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Can we have two rounds of 7x7 pls?


I DEMAND 2 ROUNDS OF MEGAMINX!


Spoiler



jk


----------



## ottozing (Aug 9, 2013)

I demand 3 rounds of..... wait I'm organising this lol.


----------



## Dene (Aug 9, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Ignore this, I'm so there. Can we have two rounds of 7x7 pls?



go 'way, u need study, no tyme 4 cube.

For all of those others who _will_ be attending because they are not busy studying for exams, I think it would be nice if we could attempt to have two rounds of every event we hold if we can. Except of course multi, bigcubesbld, and fmc.

BTW, anyone know how to scramble clock with the new notation?  Please don't make me XD


----------



## JasonK (Aug 9, 2013)

Dene said:


> go 'way, u need study, no tyme 4 cube.
> 
> For all of those others who _will_ be attending because they are not busy studying for exams, I think it would be nice if we could attempt to have two rounds of every event we hold if we can. Except of course multi, bigcubesbld, and fmc.
> 
> BTW, anyone know how to scramble clock with the new notation?  Please don't make me XD



Two rounds of everything. Me gusta.

And you're in luck, my clock broke the other day, so I'll pull out and scramble.


----------



## Dene (Aug 9, 2013)

Do you know the new notation? >.<


----------



## JasonK (Aug 9, 2013)

Dene said:


> Do you know the new notation? >.<



Yep. It's pretty much common sense if you know how clock works.


----------



## Samster779 (Aug 10, 2013)

Dene said:


> We'll be finishing early. It hasn't been decided yet, but I'd say we'll finish around 2 or 3.
> 
> EDIT: And before everyone goes purchasing flights, there _may _be a few seats available for carpooling if people are interested. This is still a work in progress so no guarantees.



Just confirming that you are at least 99% sure that the competition will finish around 2 or 3.

Thanks alot!


----------



## YddEd (Aug 10, 2013)

Should we start posting goals?


----------



## ottozing (Aug 10, 2013)

Why not? XD

2x2 - sub 2.3 avg
3x3 - low(ish) 10 avg
clock - get an avg that won't kill my rum of ranks avg as much as it already is >_>
pyra - sub 6 avg/sub 5 single
BLD - success would be nice
FMC - sub 31 (sub 30 would be better but meh)


----------



## YddEd (Aug 10, 2013)

2x2: Sub 8 
3x3: Sub 20 
4x4: Sub 2
Pyraminx: Sub 20
Megaminx: Sub 2:10 and Sub 2 single Top 5/10
OH: Sub 45
All in averages.


----------



## MadeToReply (Aug 10, 2013)

Megaminx: Sub 1:10 avg and Sub 1 single would be great.
anything other than mega: Meh anything better than my previous times.


----------



## Dene (Aug 10, 2013)

Confirmed: We will arrange the schedule so that we are finished by 1:30pm or so on Sunday. The plan is to be completely out of the venue by 2pm.

We will have a later Saturday to fit in everything.


----------



## Daryl (Aug 11, 2013)

Dene said:


> go 'way, u need study, no tyme 4 cube.
> 
> For all of those others who _will_ be attending because they are not busy studying for exams, I think it would be nice if we could attempt to have two rounds of every event we hold if we can. Except of course multi, bigcubesbld, and fmc.
> 
> BTW, anyone know how to scramble clock with the new notation?  Please don't make me XD



yup I can help with the clock scramble


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 11, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Ignore this, I'm so there. Can we have two rounds of 7x7 pls?



I was thinking "if I do well and Jayden does really badly, I could win 3x3." There goes that theory...

Btw I am going, but I'm not going to register yet because I'm still deciding what events to do.

Edit: Jayden, if you want a sub-2.3 2x2 average, you're going to have to have 3 rounds.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 11, 2013)

Of course there's gonna be 3 rounds of 2x2  I was thinking maybe I could win 3x3 as well but now Faz AND Kirt are going so I'll just settle for 3rd.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 11, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Of course there's gonna be 3 rounds of 2x2  I was thinking maybe I could win 3x3 as well but now Faz AND Kirt are going so I'll just settle for 3rd.



Just settle for third  You tend to do that a lot xD


----------



## Samster779 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Dene
> Confirmed: We will arrange the schedule so that we are finished by 1:30pm or so on Sunday. The plan is to be completely out of the venue by 2pm.
> 
> We will have a later Saturday to fit in everything.



Thanks for confirming this.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 11, 2013)

Dene said:


> Confirmed: We will arrange the schedule so that we are finished by 1:30pm or so on Sunday. The plan is to be completely out of the venue by 2pm.
> 
> We will have a later Saturday to fit in everything.



Not like there's anything happening of any importance that Saturday night in Canberra


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 11, 2013)

Hmm... I'm tempted to go to this, but it will be my first competition and I barely average 30-35 on 3x3. How many competitors are you expecting, and will there be cubes for sale there?
Also what's the limit on 3bld? >_<


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 11, 2013)

notfeliks said:


> Hmm... I'm tempted to go to this, but it will be my first competition and I barely average 30-35 on 3x3. How many competitors are you expecting, and will there be cubes for sale there?
> Also what's the limit on 3bld? >_<



You should go!  Usually the limit for 3bld is the maximum 10 minutes.


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 11, 2013)

Who's Kirk? And how many people do you expect to come?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Who's Kirk? And how many people do you expect to come?



I don't know of a Kirk, do you mean Kirt? If so, he's a speedcuber. Nationals gets around 40-50 competitors normally.


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 11, 2013)

Is anyone going to be at the Canberra airport at around 9:20 pm Friday. If so, we could share a Taxi to the Statesman Hotel.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 11, 2013)

Are there buses that can go from the airport to the hotel?


----------



## Dene (Aug 11, 2013)

fazdad said:


> Not like there's anything happening of any importance that Saturday night in Canberra



dw, if you wanna go party with Rudd or Abbott feel free to leave early


----------



## TimMc (Aug 12, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Are there buses that can go from the airport to the hotel?



Yeah. Check Canberra Airport's website. There's as shuttle bus. The last one departs at 6:50pm on Friday.

The first one on Saturday departs 9:15am. 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 12, 2013)

*Carpool*

How many Melbourne cubers are planning to travel by car?

We could try to carpool to reduce the number of cars going up.


```
Driver | Passengers | Depart Melbourne | Depart Canberra
Tim    |     3      |     10:00 AM     |     3:00 PM
```

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Aug 12, 2013)

TimMc said:


> How many Melbourne cubers are planning to travel by car?
> 
> We could try to carpool to reduce the number of cars going up.
> 
> ...



Tim, I'm confused. depart Melbourne 10am Friday and depart Canberra Sunday @3pm?

Also, I could ask my dad to borrow his car... (I wouldn't take my car, it's too small)


----------



## TimMc (Aug 12, 2013)

andojay said:


> Tim, I'm confused. depart Melbourne 10am Friday and depart Canberra Sunday @3pm?



Yeah, leave Melbourne Friday morning and arrive around 6pm in Canberra (the night before).

And then leave Canberra on Sunday around 3pm so that we can get back to Melbourne before midnight.

We'll need to start early and finish late on Saturday, and then start early on Sunday to finish by 2pm.

Tim.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 12, 2013)

Why are there 2 Martin Henry's?


----------



## ottozing (Aug 12, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Why are there 2 Martin Henry's?



My guess is he registered twice


----------



## YddEd (Aug 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> My guess is he registered twice


Maybe he has a clone so he *could* get faster times?


----------



## Dene (Aug 13, 2013)

As per Tim's post above, there are quite a few seats available in cars for carpooling (one or two cars may be leaving in the afternoon at a more convenient time). If you are interested in taking up this offer please get in contact with myself or Tim ASAP as the competition is drawing nearer and it would be better to have things organised quickly.

We are also looking into accommodation, and possibly arranging a deal for competitors. If we can't get a deal, it might be a good idea for small groups of people (4-6 people) to get accommodation together at a hotel or hostel somewhere. Competitions are more fun when you can hang out and cube together all night as well as all day! We'll post an update as soon as we have more information.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 13, 2013)

Is anyone else going to be staying at Statesman Hotel?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 13, 2013)

Dene said:


> We are also looking into accommodation, and possibly arranging a deal for competitors. If we can't get a deal, it might be a good idea for small groups of people (4-6 people) to get accommodation together at a hotel or hostel somewhere. Competitions are more fun when you can hang out and cube together all night as well as all day! We'll post an update as soon as we have more information.



I guess we need to sort this one out as many will have booked the statesman. Reviews say its way to pricey for what it is so another option might be useful. And surely you'll be glued to the election on saturday night?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 14, 2013)

I checked today and even the Novotel seemed cheaper than the statesman - with better facilities. The closest option which seems just a bit cheaper but closer to many more shopping/food areas is the Quality Inn in Woden.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 15, 2013)

David, did you find any really cheap places within a 10 minute walk (or maybe doesn't need this as people will have cars)?

I basically don't care whatsoever about the accommodation, all I want is to not fork out lots of money for this competition.


----------



## Dene (Aug 15, 2013)

The Statesman Hotel made this offer:

$155/room night Rubik's Cube rate

Room Type 1: queen
Room Type 2: twin (queen + single)

Check speedcubing.com.au if you want to take up this offer. I'm going to have a look around for other places on Saturday to see if I can find something else.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 17, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> David, did you find any really cheap places within a 10 minute walk (or maybe doesn't need this as people will have cars)?
> 
> I basically don't care whatsoever about the accommodation, all I want is to not fork out lots of money for this competition.


Not much close around there. Check out the Quality Inn in Woden.


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 17, 2013)

I think there were some Gerry cheap places in queanbeyan


----------



## ottozing (Aug 17, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> I think there were some Gerry cheap places in queanbeyan



Queanbeyan is really really really far from the venue though


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 17, 2013)

If a group stays there a shared car could be rented for the 2 days


----------



## Dene (Aug 17, 2013)

After searching around, it's clear there isn't much to go with close to the venue. There are only two other options within walking distance and they don't have much to offer. However there are tons of places a bit further away, but would only be suitable for driving (or maybe public transport, but I don't have a clue what that is like in Canberra; Jay?)

At this stage I have my eye on Capital Executive Apartment Hotel, where there are some good rooms for a good price for group bookings of 3 or 4 people.


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2013)

Notice to everyone:

We have a group of six people staying together, but we're looking for two more who might like to join us to bring the overall cost of accommodation down for everyone. We're looking to get two rooms at the Capital Executive Apartment Hotel. The cost would be below $100 each if we get another two people. First in first served for any takers, but I need a response asap. If you're interested please respond here or PM me for a quicker reply.

FYI our group consists of: Myself, Tim Major, Andrea, Zane, Luke (the photography guy) and his friend.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 20, 2013)

yep dene, count me in.

havent checked to forums in like 20 years

EDIT: sorry dean, im ditching. bryson staying at hotel


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 20, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> yep dene, count me in.havent checked to forums in like 20 yearsEDIT: sorry dean, im ditching. bryson staying at hotel


If we don't get two then I'll be paying a lot for this trip.you and Bryson should stay with me :/


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 20, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> If we don't get two then I'll be paying a lot for this trip.you and Bryson should stay with me :/



im staying with you and dene


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 20, 2013)

If i can carpool with you guys, ill stay at the hotel.

if not ill fly and stay at jays


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 20, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> If i can carpool with you guys, ill stay at the hotel.if not ill fly and stay at jays


I assume Zane is one his Ps which means one person his age so you'd have to go with Dene/Tim if there's room. You'd have to ditch school on Friday if there IS room in their car.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 20, 2013)

Do you guys think there will be cubes for sale?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Every friday I have a spare if i dont have a sac, so i finish at 1pm on most fridays.

id rather not skip school


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 22, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Do you guys think there will be cubes for sale?


I don't think so but there should be prizes

Dene can you upload the schedule ASAP my freind wants to watch me but he has a few things on so he wants to know if it clashes with anything

Also how many people can we bring to watch us


----------



## Dene (Aug 22, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Dene can you upload the schedule ASAP my freind wants to watch me but he has a few things on so he wants to know if it clashes with anything
> 
> Also how many people can we bring to watch us



Bring as many people as you like, there is no rule. I'm sure there will be plentiful space.

The schedule will go up after registration closes, at the end of August. We can't work it out before then as we need an accurate idea of how many people are attending, and which events they are competing in.


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok that's good thanks


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 25, 2013)

A friend of my predicties feliks Gets sub WR on avg and single


----------



## YddEd (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone willing to sell a SS 5x5/6x6 at the competition?


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol I dont even have one bt yeah!
If you need one to enter with get it from here:
http://www.championscubestore.com
And get the Dahl express post, it really does come in 3 days, I've ordered with that post twice


----------



## YddEd (Aug 25, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Lol I dont even have one bt yeah!
> If you need one to enter with get it from here:
> http://www.championscubestore.com
> And get the Dahl express post, it really does come in 3 days, I've ordered with that post twice


I can't order cubes before Aus Nats, so I'm asking if anyone is going to sell anything *at* Aus Nats.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd like to get an official 7x7 solve, so I'm planning on entering at nationals
The problem is I average about 13 minutes... (I should be faster before the competition though.)
I think I would be a fair bit faster if I could borrow someone's decent 7x7 instead of my v-cube. Does anyone have one I could borrow?


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 27, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I'd like to get an official 7x7 solve, so I'm planning on entering at nationals
> The problem is I average about 13 minutes... (I should be faster before the competition though.)
> I think I would be a fair bit faster if I could borrow someone's decent 7x7 instead of my v-cube. Does anyone have one I could borrow?



I've got a broken in v-cube 7 that is almost just as fast as my SS and it's white


----------



## JasonK (Aug 27, 2013)

Assuming I can get it fixed (will know later today probably), I can lend you my SS mini. I'm not competing in 7x7


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 27, 2013)

rock1313 said:


> I've got a broken in v-cube 7 that is almost just as fast as my SS and it's white





JasonK said:


> Assuming I can get it fixed (will know later today probably), I can lend you my SS mini. I'm not competing in 7x7



Thanks guys, I'd be happy with either of these  Now to practice 7x7...


----------



## Nader Cube (Aug 27, 2013)

tim picked out the worst day and hardest day for me to go because were moving houses on dat day and my parents cant take me also my uncles and aunties are all overseas i only have one persone i can ask and i hope i could go

and if i could go couldsimeone lend me 2x2 and pyraminx


----------



## TimMc (Aug 27, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> tim picked out the worst day and hardest day for me to go because were moving houses on dat day and my parents cant take me also my uncles and aunties are all overseas i only have one persone i can ask and i hope i could go



The government decided to pick Saturday for an election after the competition was announced :-/

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 27, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> tim picked out the worst day and hardest day for me to go because were moving houses on dat day and my parents cant take me also my uncles and aunties are all overseas i only have one persone i can ask and i hope i could go
> 
> and if i could go couldsimeone lend me 2x2 and pyraminx



For what it's worth, I picked the date. It wasn't Tim


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Aug 28, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Anyone willing to sell a SS 5x5/6x6 at the competition?



I can take a few new cubes to sell, including a SS5x5. Just look for the ridiculously tall guy 

Does anyone know what the hard limit is likely to be for the 4x4? I think usually it's about 3 minutes isn't it? I'm practicing hard trying to get consistently under this time.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 28, 2013)

mountainash said:


> I can take a few new cubes to sell, including a SS5x5. Just look for the ridiculously tall guy


What colour is it?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just asking, $88 for each day?

And also what other expenses do I have to pay people for, petrol etc.


----------



## Dene (Aug 29, 2013)

mountainash said:


> Does anyone know what the hard limit is likely to be for the 4x4? I think usually it's about 3 minutes isn't it? I'm practicing hard trying to get consistently under this time.



We will be as generous as we can, but it is going to be a busy schedule if 45 people show up. Therefore I expect we will set the cutoff at 2 minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dene said:


> We will be as generous as we can, but it is going to be a busy schedule if 45 people show up. Therefore I expect we will set the cutoff at 2 minutes.



Thanks for the reply Dene. I'm not worried about the cut-off limit. Two solves is fine for me... it would just be nice to get an official time so I was interested in the "hard limit". Right now I'm averaging about 3:05.




YddEd said:


> What colour is it?



White.


----------



## Dene (Aug 29, 2013)

mountainash said:


> Thanks for the reply Dene. I'm not worried about the cut-off limit. Two solves is fine for me... it would just be nice to get an official time so I was interested in the "hard limit". Right now I'm averaging about 3:05.



Ah ok. I haven't even considered hard limits, but I'd expect it to be 4 minutes probably.


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dene said:


> Ah ok. I haven't even considered hard limits, but I'd expect it to be 4 minutes probably.



That would be awesome.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 29, 2013)

mountainash said:


> White.



Ooh good.  How much would you sell it for? Have you done any mods to it?


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2013)

Does anyone have any spare SS 6x6 internals (the big one) for sale? I've lost one.


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I'd like to get an official 7x7 solve, so I'm planning on entering at nationals
> The problem is I average about 13 minutes... (I should be faster before the competition though.)
> I think I would be a fair bit faster if I could borrow someone's decent 7x7 instead of my v-cube. Does anyone have one I could borrow?



Lol you're like me. I absolutely suck at 7x7


----------



## TimMc (Aug 30, 2013)

We'll be aiming to have all the first rounds, all blindfolded events, and some second rounds on Saturday.

@new competitors: You should aim to show up at the start on time. You can show up just before your event starts but you won't be able to compete in an event if that round has already finished (i.e. please don't rock up on Sunday expecting to compete in 3x3 when you didn't compete in the first round on Saturday).

I'll work on the schedule with Dene (? :-D) this weekend and send out more details.

53 competitors!!!

Tim.


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Aug 30, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Ooh good.  How much would you sell it for? Have you done any mods to it?



I'd be happy to sell it for $15. It's new in the box. I haven't done any mods to it. Speaking of which, if anyone could tell me how to mod my SS4x4 so it doesn't lock up I would be eternally grateful! My 3x3 stage takes forever!


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 30, 2013)

TimMc said:


> We'll be aiming to have all the first rounds, all blindfolded events, and some second rounds on Saturday



Don't you think having all blindfold events in the same day is a little too much?


----------



## Dene (Aug 30, 2013)

rock1313 said:


> Don't you think having all blindfold events in the same day is a little too much?



Not at all. Do you find it particularly taxing? Maybe I can't understand because I don't do the events, but we simply won't have time on Sunday.


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 31, 2013)

What will be the cut off for 2x2x2 3x3x3 and pyraminx?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 31, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> What will be the cut off for 2x2x2 3x3x3 and pyraminx?


If you're below 10 mins on 3x3, 2 mins on Pyraminx and 2x2 it's unlikely you'd have to worry.


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 31, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> If you're below 10 mins on 3x3, 2 mins on Pyraminx and 2x2 it's unlikely you'd have to worry.



Great, thanks


----------



## Nader Cube (Aug 31, 2013)

ottozing said:


> For what it's worth, I picked the date. It wasn't Tim



Oh lol sorry Tim and hopefully I can make it


----------



## Nader Cube (Aug 31, 2013)

Yay I found my 2x2 just need a pyraminx


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 31, 2013)

I may possibly be able to lend you my pyraminx
I suggest you merge those two posts before a mod has to


----------



## Nader Cube (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey just off topic but I'm thinking of starting an Australian youtube and Instagram speedcubing account so we can discuss upcoming events and talk about speedcubing all over Australia anyone interested


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 31, 2013)

We already have this forum and also facebook groups.


----------



## Nader Cube (Aug 31, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> We already have this forum and also facebook groups.



Just trying my best also saying some people may not have access Facebook


----------



## YddEd (Aug 31, 2013)

mountainash said:


> I'd be happy to sell it for $15. It's new in the box. I haven't done any mods to it. Speaking of which, if anyone could tell me how to mod my SS4x4 so it doesn't lock up I would be eternally grateful! My 3x3 stage takes forever!


I'll take it. 
I'll just go up to you and say "Are you selling a White 5x5?"


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 31, 2013)

Dene said:


> Not at all. Do you find it particularly taxing? Maybe I can't understand because I don't do the events, but we simply won't have time on Sunday.



I reckon Multi bld first thing on Sunday was a great idea last year. Why can't you do that this year?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 31, 2013)

all blind events in one day will really annoy us blind solves well I know I even try this at home I died and I didn't want to cube for the rest of the day, ive only even done this once ever in one day


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Aug 31, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I'll take it.
> I'll just go up to you and say "Are you selling a White 5x5?"



Sounds good. See you there! Now I need to practise some more...


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 31, 2013)

Dene said:


> Not at all. Do you find it particularly taxing? Maybe I can't understand because I don't do the events, but we simply won't have time on Sunday.


come on psych major, you've surely learnt about memory.I cbf competing in ANY BLD events due to fatigue, let alone all events in one day.


----------



## Dene (Aug 31, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> come on psych major, you've surely learnt about memory.I cbf competing in ANY BLD events due to fatigue, let alone all events in one day.



Doesn't seem to bother good bld solvers, who seem to be able to practise for hours on end.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 31, 2013)

Dene said:


> Doesn't seem to bother good bld solvers, who seem to be able to practise for hours on end.



Most good solvers are still taxed by big attempts. I'm not saying they can't do all events in a day, they definitely can.

But say someone does 15 multi, 3 4bld, 3 5bld and 3 3bld solves, all of their routes/locations are likely used up, and just some mental fatigue.

I'm not saying it's impossible, just easier to do all sighted events than all BLD events in a day.


----------



## Dene (Aug 31, 2013)

Interestingly enough, I just checked the tentative schedule I worked on, and actually I put multi on Sunday morning first thing anyway XD . I completely forgot I did that (although by "first thing" I mean 8-9am).


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 31, 2013)

When will thw schedule be up, sorry for being a pain


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 31, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> But say someone does 15 multi, 3 4bld, 3 5bld and 3 3bld solves, all of their routes/locations are likely used up, and just some mental fatigue.



I'm not worried much about the mental fatigue part of it, it's about using up all my locations and if all BLD events in one day is the case, then I'll better start thinking up a hell a lot of new routes.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 31, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> When will thw schedule be up, sorry for being a pain


Oh also cutoffs and prizes?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 31, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Oh also cutoffs and prizes?



cutoffs always go up with the schedule!


----------



## TimMc (Aug 31, 2013)

Here's the schedule: http://www.speedcubing.com.au/AustralianNationals2013/schedule/

There will be some more changes made tomorrow (i.e. alter the duration of each event).

Tim.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 31, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> But say someone does 15 multi, 3 4bld, 3 5bld and 3 3bld solves, all of their routes/locations are likely used up, and just some mental fatigue.



I usually re-use the same locations. I currently have 5 rooms with 8 locations each. For multi I use however many of those rooms I need (usually rooms 1-3). For 5x5 BLD, I use rooms 1 & 2. For 4x4 BLD I use room 3. For example at worlds, I did a 7 cube multi that used rooms 1 and half of room 2. Then later in the day I re-used rooms 1 and 2 for 5x5 BLD. Since I always use the same 2 rooms for 5x5 BLD, I re-used them for every attempt. So on Friday of Worlds, I used my 1st and 2nd rooms 4 times. I usually do a good job forgetting what was there previously.


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for putting MBLD on Sunday Tim 

and can you please take me off Fewest Moves please.


----------



## Nader Cube (Aug 31, 2013)

I might be able to come so i hope at leaat i make it to secomd round andd tim can you take me out of 4x4 but i might tell ypu again on the day if i can compete in it or not


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 1, 2013)

I hope I don't make it finals cuz I won't be able to stay forsunday


----------



## ianography (Sep 1, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> I hope I don't make it finals cuz I won't be able to stay forsunday



Don't worry, you won't


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 1, 2013)

ianography said:


> Don't worry, you won't


Lol true but anyway anyone going to the competition from sydney because I'm trying to catch a train or bus but I can't find a way to get to the competition help please


----------



## JasonK (Sep 1, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> Lol true but anyway anyone going to the competition from sydney because I'm trying to catch a train or bus but I can't find a way to get to the competition help please



nswtrainlink.info


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 1, 2013)

JasonK said:


> nswtrainlink.info



I was on that website but for destination what do i write do I just write canberra or the street address


----------



## JasonK (Sep 1, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> I was on that website but for destination what do i write do I just write canberra or the street address



Canberra (Kingston) is the stop for the XPLORER train which goes direct Sydney to Canberra. You'll have to work something else out for getting from there to wherever you're staying.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 1, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Canberra (Kingston) is the stop for the XPLORER train which goes direct Sydney to Canberra. You'll have to work something else out for getting from there to wherever you're staying.



Yeah I'm not staying anywhereim just going to the competition and back to sydney like the Canberra Summer and what's the xplorertrain

So it pretty much means I stop at wherever and take a taxi to the destination of where the competition is at


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2013)

Dude srsly learn to grammar. Also, learn to do things for yourself. You shouldn't have to have your hands held through the process; it's pretty obvious.

Jason must be feeling in a generous mood to be so helpful, as I certainly don't think it is deserved.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 1, 2013)

Dene said:


> Dude srsly learn to grammar. Also, learn to do things for yourself. You shouldn't have to have your hands held through the process; it's pretty obvious.
> 
> Jason must be feeling in a generous mood to be so helpful, as I certainly don't think it is deserved.



Not trying to start an argument sorry anyway but it's Iwas just confused with the transportation but its all under control for me so thanks and sorry for the questions JasonK


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> Not trying to start an argument sorry anyway but it's Iwas just confused with the transportation but its all under control for me so thanks and sorry for the questions JasonK



In the future, try using commas and full stops in your typing. It's very difficult to read what you are saying; it comes across as if everything is in one big breath.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah sorry im usually great with writing.Just when it comes to gramnar on phone,i dont bother.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry to have to ask for something again, but does anyone have a set of megaminx stickers that they can sell me at the comp? I'm literally missing 1 sticker. :/


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 1, 2013)

Hmmm depends which side cause i do have some spares, or you could borrow my minx if you want.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 1, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Hmmm depends which side cause i do have some spares, or you could borrow my minx if you want.



It's a darker green side. The stickers are the ones I got with it, and it's a Mefferts megaminx.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> Lol true but anyway anyone going to the competition from sydney because I'm trying to catch a train or bus but I can't find a way to get to the competition help please



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=train+or+bus+from+sydney+to+canberra


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 2, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> It's a darker green side. The stickers are the ones I got with it, and it's a Mefferts megaminx.



I finally found the dark green spare sticker set so you can have it if you want.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 2, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> I finally found the dark green spare sticker set so you can have it if you want.



Thanks Richie!


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2013)

Currently, the only cut-off for megaminx is a 3 minute hard limit. Shouldn't there be a cut-off for the average, so that people don't just DNF five solves in the hope of getting a time under 3?


----------



## Dene (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for pointing that out, we'll get something sorted.

EDIT: It's sorted


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 3, 2013)

3 minute hard cutoff :O I can't make that...
And I'm not sure if I'll be able to make the 7x7 hard cutoff either...


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> 3 minute hard cutoff :O I can't make that...
> And I'm not sure if I'll be able to make the 7x7 hard cutoff either...



practice!


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 3, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> practice!



Well I'm more hopeful about 7x7 now, I just got a 10:57 PB, and I barely do 7x7 so I might be able to get a bit faster before the comp

Megaminx though...


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2013)

Double check http://www.speedcubing.com.au/AustralianNationals2013/competitors/ plz

Tim.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 3, 2013)

hey im can you take me out of minx and 5BLD because I haven't blind it like 4 months so I don't want to waste time for people to go home on the Saturday. and minx because I want to help out as much as possible


----------



## estebancorv (Sep 3, 2013)

how can I add more events if I'm already registered?



fazrulz said:


> Does anyone have any spare SS 6x6 internals (the big one) for sale? I've lost one.



I have a 6x6 ss and i don't solve it very often, I could lend you the piece that you need


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 3, 2013)

estebancorv said:


> how can I add more events if I'm already registered?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 6x6 ss and i don't solve it very often, I could lend you the piece that you need



Contact Tim stating the events that you would also like to join in on.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 6, 2013)

Equipment ready. Batteries replaced. Time to print certificates and start driving to Canberra 

Tim.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 6, 2013)

So excited  I'm going to the airport in around 1 hour and 45 mins.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm about four hours from Canberra, I'll see you all tomorrow!


----------



## YddEd (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone else staying at the Statesman hotel or is it just me?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 6, 2013)

Just got my right thumb hacked in school hockey. Great timing. Leaving for Canberra in about an hour.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 6, 2013)

Just left uni, will be in Canberra in about 3.5 hours. Let's do this.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 6, 2013)

On the 5.50pm flight from Melbourne. Go Swans!


----------



## Dene (Sep 6, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Just got my right thumb hacked in school hockey. Great timing. Leaving for Canberra in about an hour.



Cut my left middle finger at work today >.<


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well it's 2.5 hours until I leave to go to the airport, so exited can't wait.



YddEd said:


> Anyone else staying at the Statesman hotel or is it just me?



Yeah, I am.



Tim Major said:


> Just got my right thumb hacked in school hockey. Great timing. Leaving for Canberra in about an hour.



You're not the only one. My right index finger just suddenly became infected for no reason and it has been quite painful. I am going to bring some Panadol with me and hopefully that will ease the pain a bit. 

Bad luck Brock moment


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 6, 2013)

Am I the only one leaving at 4:30 in the morning on saturday?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 6, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Am I the only one leaving at 4:30 in the morning on saturday?



Looks like it.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm here! 

So many trees....


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone else staying at the Quality inn?


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 6, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Do you mine telling me what number (hotel number) you are? (When you get there ofc)



They haven't told me my room number yet.

I'm at the Adelaide airport at the moment.


----------



## Logical101 (Sep 6, 2013)

So many trees 
Lolol


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 6, 2013)

We're about 30km from Canberra :]


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 6, 2013)

I wish you all goodluck for today and tomorrow.


----------



## darkerarceus (Sep 6, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> I wish you all goodluck for today and tomorrow.



Indeed! Good luck to all!


----------



## MrDemir (Sep 6, 2013)

Will anyone do LiveStream ?


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2013)

Dene said:


> Cut my left middle finger at work today >.<



Keeping with the theme, I sliced my left ring finger on a razor blade this morning :/


----------



## MrDemir (Sep 6, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Keeping with the theme, I sliced my left ring finger on a razor blade this morning :/



may you recover soon :/


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 7, 2013)

Good luck to all of you guys. Sadly I couldn't attend but anyway, let the best cuber win


----------



## TimMc (Sep 7, 2013)

5x5 average broken. 1 solve to go.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 7, 2013)

TimMc said:


> 5x5 average broken. 1 solve to go.



56.87 average I hear. 

57.63, 53.66, 55.06 , 57.91, DNF

EDIT: Confirmed on CubeComps


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 7, 2013)

Why are the 5x5 results up but not 4x4? The schedule says 4x4 is before 5x5!


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 7, 2013)

What...

Why was DNF a DNF? Did he give up because sup-57.91 or what?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 7, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Why are the 5x5 results up but not 4x4? The schedule says 4x4 is before 5x5!



They're coming. Be patient.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2013)

Yay finally a sub 57 5x5 average.


----------



## andojay (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello everyone, the photos will be uploaded to http://flic.kr/s/aHsjHYAMRz

Please note, they shall start to appear shortly after 4:00 pm today


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 7, 2013)

2.22 2x2 average
Comp PB by 0.01 :/


----------



## TimMc (Sep 7, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Why are the 5x5 results up but not 4x4? The schedule says 4x4 is before 5x5!



There was a backlog of scorecards to be entered. Fewer people were in 5x5 and a WR was set so those results were entered first. 4x4 was then entered before Lunch. No impact to the competition.



Coolster01 said:


> What...
> 
> Why was DNF a DNF? Did he give up because sup-57.91 or what?



Already has single WR. Average WR was broken.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 7, 2013)

3x3 WR?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2013)

7.49 average Faz


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 7, 2013)

KIRT PROTACIO 6.65 3X3 SINGLE OFFICIAL WAT


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 7, 2013)

Tim's 9.80. Not exact rotations or whatever, but the moves should be correct

D2 R F2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F L F' R U' R2 B U L F

z2 y // inspection
D' L' D' R F'// cross
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // 1st pair
y2 R U R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // COLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Daniel, in twenty tries I couldn't find it because I was solving f2l more efficiently. I rarely use L or d moves, and do cross on bottom, but definitely right moves.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 7, 2013)

I've edited to make the moves more Tim-esque and post more Brest-esque


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 7, 2013)

I feliks's WR avg on3x3 (and 5x5) on cam


----------



## YddEd (Sep 7, 2013)

andojay said:


> Hello everyone, the photos will be uploaded to http://flic.kr/s/aHsjHYAMRz
> 
> Please note, they shall start to appear shortly after 4:00 pm today


The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 8, 2013)

YddEd said:


> The link doesn't work for me.



Try the full link: http://flickr.com/photos/robotichead/sets/72157635383204479/

*robotichead* is Luke 

Tim.


----------



## KarlCubing (Sep 8, 2013)

Did Feliks use the Zhanchi to break the WR average?


----------



## acohen527 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wat Feliks sub50 mega single... 53avg. 
Inb4 Feliks mega wr at worlds 2015


----------



## joey (Sep 8, 2013)

Supposedly 7x7 wr avg?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Sep 8, 2013)

joey said:


> Supposedly 7x7 wr avg?



Yes 2:52.09 mean


----------



## MrDemir (Sep 8, 2013)

Which 3x3 cube did feliks use ? Please someone tell


----------



## joey (Sep 8, 2013)

Not even sub 50 new 5x5 single WR.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 8, 2013)

50.50


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 8, 2013)

I scrambled for the 50.50 wr 
And I got it right


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 8, 2013)

5x5 single wr = 50.5

=> naughts are represented as crosses sometimes

=> 5x5 wr single = 5x5 ignore decimal point

What a coincidence


----------



## KongShou (Sep 8, 2013)

Humanity can no longer stop feliks zemdegs 

人类已经无法阻止菲神了


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 8, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> 5x5 single wr = 50.5
> 
> => naughts are represented as crosses sometimes
> 
> ...



I laughed out loud.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol, Jay won pyra.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2013)

Pyra is so good in Aus atm, 1-4 can all come first/get OcR. I got OcR first round then 2nd in finals even though finals had easier scrambles.

My OcR is surprisingly intact


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 8, 2013)

lol those square-1 results though


----------



## JasonK (Sep 8, 2013)

I think there might be some finals video:


Spoiler


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Sep 8, 2013)

I feel bad for Feliks. He'd probably be able to perform even better than he already does if there wasn't as much pressure like this put on him.


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 8, 2013)

guythatlikesOH said:


> I feel bad for Feliks. He'd probably be able to perform even better than he already does if there wasn't as much pressure like this put on him.


I think at this point he used to a crowd of like 50 people, cause I mean Worlds Finals had like 1,200+ people watching...


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 8, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> I think at this point he used to a crowd of like 50 people, cause I mean Worlds Finals had like 1,200+ people watching...



Yeah that's so true


----------



## YddEd (Sep 8, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Try the full link: http://flickr.com/photos/robotichead/sets/72157635383204479/
> 
> *robotichead* is Luke
> 
> Tim.


Thanks, that works.


5th place megaminx and sub 2 avg!  So happy


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 8, 2013)

I left behind a green Rubik's bag full of cubes. Including a 7x7, 5x5 and 4x4. Can't remember what else was in it.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 8, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> I left behind a green Rubik's bag full of cubes. Including a 7x7, 5x5 and 4x4. Can't remember what else was in it.


Dene has your bag...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2013)

9.80 333 single full step
4.96 Pyra OcR
Two silver medals
Successful comp for me. I'll do a DYK later, if I'm going to do it do I better be doin' it right.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 8, 2013)

fazdad said:


> Dene has your bag...



Thankgod for that.


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Sep 8, 2013)

What an awesome competition! Thanks to everyone for being so friendly and helpful. It was great to have the nationals here in Canberra.

I'm pretty sure I left a folder of algorithm sheets and a screwdriver there... but I can replace those pretty easily so if anyone picked them up, you are welcome to keep them!


----------



## YddEd (Sep 8, 2013)

YddEd said:


> 2x2: Sub 8 Nope
> 3x3: Sub 20 Nope
> 4x4: Sub 2 Nope
> Pyraminx: Sub 20 Nope
> ...


Great competition.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 8, 2013)

World records broken by Feliks here

*Rubik's cube average*: 7.53 - 7.49
*5x5x5 average*: 57.63 - 56.87
*5x5x5 single*: 51.09 - 50.50
*7x7x7 average*: 2:52.19 - 2:52.09

Not to mention 7 continental records which he later upped in the next round (7x7x7 of which the average became WR).

He has now held world records in eight events (7x7x7 being the latest addition).

He's currently retained WR's in four of those events with 5 WR's in average or single.

He now has 50 world records.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 8, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> World records broken by Feliks here
> 
> *Rubik's cube average*: 7.53 - 7.49
> *5x5x5 average*: 57.63 - 56.87
> ...


Wot  that's amazing.


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 8, 2013)

I am 69th in the world for megaminx single


----------



## YddEd (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm 564th xD


----------



## ottozing (Sep 8, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> I am 69th in the world for megaminx single



giggity giggity

I'm back to where I was rank wise for 2x2 avg after Canberra summer 2013 (21st)

Still, I think I can get a ton better at another comp.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2013)

DYK

-If you're not losing yourself to dance then you're not doin' it right?
-Zane's a _good_ driver he LIKES that.
-If you don't make hydrogen bombs, you'll likely lose friends and family to crystal meth?
-You have a legal right to sit on the counter whilst getting your 13 sausage and egg McMuffins.
-Blue heaven isn't a milkshake flavour.
-5 move x-cross = 12., other scramble = 9.8 full step
-Feliks is going to be sub 4 at Pyraminx by next competition?
-Having an almost tied 1st-4th was good whilst it lasted?
-multiple 2x2 WR holder Feliks came 3rd?
-we all need to smoke more weed?
-_yeah_ Brysson.
-Joey Gouly attended Aus nats for a bit over an hour?
-we'll decide who can judge for 3x3 finals soo
-nevermind.
-Don't look at the clock Dene!
-Zane is famous no elbows Rubik?
-11 person elevator limit? blargh
-Pretty much everyone except Cameron failed finals?
-"What was the 2013 WC winning av"
-"EIGHT POINT ONE EIGHT"?
-Brock and Jarvis use b**** cubes?
-24 teamblind 3rd attempt?
-finally got Pyraminx average OcR after almost 4 years, and it stood for more than a night!
-Zane was fondly recalling the time where he abducted an old lady.

i suk at making dyks


----------



## Dene (Sep 8, 2013)

guythatlikesOH said:


> I feel bad for Feliks. He'd probably be able to perform even better than he already does if there wasn't as much pressure like this put on him.



It was like this for everyone in 3x3 finals. 
Anyway, Feliks has been dealing with this for 4 years now. While he may still get nervous feeling the pressure, it obviously doesn't really affect him as he's still smashing world records. I'm pretty sure he puts all the pressure on himself, and probably doesn't even notice the cameras.


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> He now has 50 world records.


Had 52 before this comp (Ctrl+F, type Feliks). That doesn't include results of this competition (yet).


----------



## Dene (Sep 8, 2013)

Jack: we'll have to figure something out later. A detour to Shepparton now will delay us too much and we're already going to be home late. If you want to get these cubes back in a rush let me know and we'll arrange something. I need to go for a long bike ride next weekend anyway because I have some serious junk food to burn off after this weekend!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 8, 2013)

A Bike ride to Shepparton?


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 8, 2013)

Bike ride to Jack = problem solved!


----------



## joey (Sep 8, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> -Joey Gouly attended Aus nats for a bit over an hour?


I'll have to make it to a full comp sometime, so, you know, I can actually compete.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> fazdad said:
> 
> 
> > Dene has your bag...
> ...



I'm confused. Are you thanking "god" and *not thanking* Dene (who actually did it), or are you saying Dene *is* "god"?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 8, 2013)

Dene *is* god obviously


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2013)

I think Dene's hairstyle is more of a Jesus look.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 8, 2013)

TDM said:


> Had 52 before this comp (Ctrl+F, type Feliks). That doesn't include results of this competition (yet).



I knew it was already over 50 before, but for some reason I only counted 46 on his WCA profile
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01

Not sure which ones are missing.


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 8, 2013)

I was judging all the 3x3 finals so... Yay Cameron didnt fail at least.


----------



## Faz (Sep 8, 2013)

DYK Tim Major barracks against me in everything?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> DYK Tim Major barracks against me in everything?


Watching you come 2nd/3rd just makes the 99% happy.


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> I knew it was already over 50 before, but for some reason I only counted 46 on his WCA profile
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01
> Not sure which ones are missing.


There are 52 on his WCA profile. If he got the single and average WR in the same comp in the same round, they're on the same line. He's done that 6 times, which is why you counted 46.


----------



## Dene (Sep 8, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> A Bike ride to Shepparton?



Heh maybe we could meet half way or something  . We'll figure something out.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 8, 2013)

TDM said:


> There are 52 on his WCA profile. If he got the single and average WR in the same comp in the same round, they're on the same line. He's done that 6 times, which is why you counted 46.



:fp yup just seen this


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tim, what about my cube?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 9, 2013)

DYK?

-I've missed out on finals by one place two years in a row?
-Jay won Pyra?
-Richie is cool and I made sure not to shake his hand?
-Juggling is fun?
-Four world records in one comp?
-Ben nearly missed finals?
-Cameron missed out on an official mega solve? D:
-No one got a 5x5/4x4 Blind solve?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 9, 2013)

My stackmat is missing. It has a black mark on it when turned on. No saved times I think

Anyone? :s


----------



## TimMc (Sep 9, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> My stackmat is missing. It has a black mark on it when turned on. No saved times I think
> 
> Anyone? :s



I probably have it. I picked up one that was left on the scramble table.

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Sep 9, 2013)

err i lost my mini 2x2 black 

in better news; 
I got a PB average in 3x3 (32.01) and PB 2x2 single (7.15)
Good competition guys 
I had fun meeting and see everyone !


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 9, 2013)

Results are up 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=AustralianNationals2013


----------



## andojay (Sep 9, 2013)

All good I found my 2x2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 9, 2013)

awww yuss 19th for sum of ranks average


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 9, 2013)

Awards ceremony if anyone is interested

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoGhvuBu8Cs


----------



## Dene (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok now everything is over I want to take the time to thank everyone for making this one of Australia's best competitions ever (if not the very best). We had a huge increase in attendance and still managed to get through a ton of events and rounds in one and a half days. 

There are way too many people to name, but everybody that contributed even in the smallest amount made this competition as good as it was. And an especially big thank you to those who contributed a whole lot throughout the weekend. You all know who you are, and all your efforts are greatly appreciated. I now have complete confidence that we can continue to tackle big competitions in Australia without worrying about logistics and sticking to schedule.

I promise we'll have at least one more competition somewhere in Australia before the year is over. Keep your eyes peeled for further updates!


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 9, 2013)

Of course thanks to Tim and Dene for making this whole competition possible. 

and Jayden and his Mum for organizing a venue.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 14, 2013)

Late DYKs:

-I saw Feliks at the airport, just like I did before going to Worlds 2011 and Worlds 2013
-Richie can, and does, kick himself in the head
-I bought a $1.75 baguette for my lunch on the first day
-After eating about half, I dropped it back into the bag it came in because I needed to compete
-The plastic at the bottom of the bag broke and the baguette fell on the floor
-Jayden hasn't been cubing nearly as long as me and is way faster
-Jayden is too fast
-After the second day of competition, Brock, Jason and I went with Jayden back to his house and did 2x2 for hours
-Jayden wouldn't play guitar for me 
-Jayden has 2 'l's in his last name
-Jayden got 10 medals :O (Feliks got 11 and Brock got 7 I think.)
-I'm talking about Jayden a lot
-Jayden
-I beat my megaminx PB by over 30 seconds
-In competition
-Even though the time was only 6 seconds under the hard cutoff
-I also beat my 6x6 PB by 1:25, also on an official solve
-That solve was also my first ever 6x6 solve on a shenshou, my first one using freeslice, and my first 6x6 solve in over a year
-I got a 51 move FMC DNF because noob
-Twas fun


----------



## ottozing (Sep 14, 2013)

I would have played guitar if my guitars were in playable condition  I'll play guitar for you next time you're in Canberra <3


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I would have played guitar if my guitars were in playable condition  I'll play guitar for you next time you're in Canberra <3



I'll come to Canberra next time you organise a competition there.  Well, I might.


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 14, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> -Richie can, and does, kick himself in the head



Ohh emm gee, I did not know this and you wouldn't give me any baguette so you deserve that.


----------



## NEONCUBES (Oct 6, 2013)

Im so annoyed. I don't come on to the site in months and I miss probably the only competition that I would be able to attend. But oh well at least its good to hear about comps in Australia for once.


----------



## YddEd (Oct 6, 2013)

NEONCUBES said:


> Im so annoyed. I don't come on to the site in months and I miss probably the only competition that I would be able to attend. But oh well at least its good to hear about comps in Australia for once.


I see that you're in Sydney. You could always to go this thread to see if there are any meetups.


----------

